# International 330 utility steering arms.



## 85fordyota (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anybody know a good way or how to remove the steering arms from a 330 utility power box?? I tried one time but couldn't. Maybe I need a bigger/different type of puller. I tried with a good sized 3 claw. I put alot of force and tapped with a hammer and tried heating the outside of it and nothing. Maybe I'm wasn't doing something 
right. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

They should be a tapered spline, so you'll need to put the puller on very tight, heat the arm up up if you have a good torch, and then whack the end of the puller shaft (the nut end where you tighten it) pretty hard to get them to release. Its possible that they have rusted on and that will make them very hard to remove. Try soaking them in PB Blaster, or your penetrating fluid of choice every day for a few weeks before trying to pull them. Just make sure you put match marks on both the shaft and the arm before removing them so you get them back on properly. There may be factory marks there already as there were some on my 350 Utility when I pulled the arms last year.


----------

